# zebralight H51FC flash



## teak (Mar 30, 2012)

Looked everywhere and could not find an answer. My H51FC will blink when off. Seems to do it on time and when it does blink the output seems to be low. Does it about every few mins or so like clockwork. I am using enegizer nimh. I haven't tried it with any other AA. Thought I would here some opinions. Light works great by the way.

Thanks


----------



## gcbryan (Mar 30, 2012)

The only time mine blinks after I tighten the tail cap after untightening it to prevent accidental activation. Maybe I've just never let my batteries get that low but in any event I've never seen that happen with mine.


----------



## teak (Mar 30, 2012)

Ive tried it with different batteries plus I cleaned the contacts. Still has the blink. The light itself works like normal, I have used it quite a bit and it has been fine. I just don't know what to think of the blink. I loosen the tailcap slightly so it doesn't make contact. I don't really think its that big of a deal but will deplete the battery a tad sooner, Though it may not be noticeable. I am going to order some Eneloops soon and see what it does with those.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 1, 2012)

~

I think you should return it .

~


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 1, 2012)

~

It should NOT do ANYthing while it is turned off . IMO.


----------



## teak (Apr 4, 2012)

I have noticed that it does not do it all the time. It will blink a few times over a period of minutes and then stop. Yeah I know it isn't suppost do blink but may be more hassle to send it back unless they send me a new light and a return envelope so I do not have to package it back up and drop it off at the post office. Bad thing is I ordered it from Zebralight direct, no one else had it in stock. I'll see what they say.


----------



## eh4 (Apr 5, 2012)

Sounds like a 'leaky switch' somehow... ZL has a Sterling reputation, taking full account for a run of faulty lights some years back. Email them, I'm sure that they will take care of you.


----------



## teak (Apr 5, 2012)

Just installed some Eneloops and the blink is gone. Must have been the energizer nimh I was using. It will do it will alkalines also


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 6, 2012)

Check what it is like when the eneloops run down a bit - I'm still suspicious that there may be a fault with the driver that is showing up at lower voltages. Even with an electronic switch, "Off" should be off (ie nothing happening at all)


----------



## teak (Apr 7, 2012)

Well light is on its way back to Zebralight. I knew there was a reason I quit using China lights. Seems I always have a problem with lights other then Surefire and Malkoff. Off to pick up a minimus AA. The LED may be asian but alteast the driver is american. If it was only a High CRI. I can't stand blue, purple, green tints in my lights and Surefire's reflector lights seem to be a little on the blue cool side...Hopefully being a headlamp the tint will be white.

Thanks for the suggestions folks.


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 9, 2012)

I bought both the H51F and H51Fw. Both running fully charged eneloops. Both are flashing similar to the symptom you described. It would seemed that Zebralight has got a problem with their frosted headlamp models.

I also bought the HC51Fw and this is fine.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Apr 9, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> I bought both the H51F and H51Fw. Both running fully charged eneloops. Both are flashing similar to the symptom you described.



Is this with the light switched off ? (as per the OP's problem)


----------



## BenChiew (Apr 9, 2012)

Yes, both lights in the off position. Fueled by full charged eneloops. Contacted ZL and it is going back to them.


----------



## teak (Apr 9, 2012)

That figures. Mine stopped when using Eneloops. Only did it wil Energizer nimh 2300mah and regular ole alkalines. I wasn't going to send it back but Zebralight said there was a problem with it and suggested I send it back. So I did. Zebralight is out of H501W or I would go ahead and order one while my H51fc is at Zebralight. I guess we will see what happens but in the mean time I am looking for a h501w.


----------



## teak (Apr 13, 2012)

Still waiting on the H51fc to return to me. I really miss having a headlamp, This ZL was my first headlamp and I don't know why I didn't pick on up before. Very useful lights. I went to buy a Surefire minimus but did not like the tint and the profile of it. Plus it seems large and heavy. Still thinking about getting an H501W while waiting on my H51FC to come back. I need a spare headlamp anyway. Problem is The only place that has them in stock is on Ebay:sigh:....It would be nice if I could find Zebralight products local.


----------



## Justintoxicated (Apr 14, 2012)

just wait for the 502


----------



## teak (Apr 17, 2012)

I would wait for the 502 but who knows when a Neutral version will be released since the cool version still hasn't been introduced. I am having a hard time finding a 501W anyway. I emailed Zebralight and asked when they would be back in stock..That is if they are not discontinuing them. Still waiting on my H51FC and I haven't heard anything from Zebralight about it. I figured they would just send a new light???


----------



## teak (May 8, 2012)

Well the H51FC made it back finally. Appears to be fixed. In the meantime I picked up a H51C. I guess I do prefer the F model over the regular but not by much. I really like both and especially the tints. I do see the F model being used more though. I really like having everything lit up from one side to the other, or left to right. If I need to reach out a little further I can use the regular reflector. Love em both though.


----------



## BenChiew (May 9, 2012)

I am still waiting for mine. Sent them both the H51f and H51fw.


----------



## teak (May 9, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> I am still waiting for mine. Sent them both the H51f and H51fw.



You sent your two in right after mine.. So I would say it should be soon. ZL told me 6 weeks and it was going on 5. I was a little surprised that they don't just send out a new light so the customer is not out for so long.


----------



## BenChiew (May 10, 2012)

Thanks. I hope it comes back soon. Nothing more irritating than buying a new light and getting it faulty.


----------



## BenChiew (May 19, 2012)

Got back my lights and they are working as they should now. 
Not sure if they just replaced it or did some repairs to it. 
All is good. I just ordered their blue colour headlamp in flood pattern.


----------



## lampeDépêche (May 19, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> I just ordered their blue colour headlamp in flood pattern.



I'm intrigued--what do you plan to use it for?

Red I see the uses for--warning, bike lights, night vision (on ultra low), etc. 

But I'm still looking for a reason why I really need a blue one!


----------



## Dexter (Jun 11, 2012)

I just received the same model from Zebralight and it flashes as well when it is turned off, annoying and dissapointing having to send it back after waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 11, 2012)

lampeDépêche said:


> I'm intrigued--what do you plan to use it for?
> 
> Red I see the uses for--warning, bike lights, night vision (on ultra low), etc.
> 
> But I'm still looking for a reason why I really need a blue one!



Nothing in particular except blue picks out red color and makes it look black. Great when tracking bleeding game. Also does not kill your night vision and still provides sufficient illumination.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 11, 2012)

Dexter said:


> I just received the same model from Zebralight and it flashes as well when it is turned off, annoying and dissapointing having to send it back after waiting for it to arrive.



I feel for you. Same position same feeling here.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 19, 2012)

Benchiew said:


> I feel for you. Same position same feeling here.



Yep and I'm $9.80 out of pocket for the pleasure of shipping their faulty item back to them, not to mention the risk of it going missing in transit.

I have asked to be reimbursed but so far Zebralight have said no.


----------



## oilfighter (Jun 29, 2012)

I found this forum/thread when researching the same isue! I just got my H51 and noticed that it blinks at a low power when I hit the off switch. I suppose I'll have to send it back now.


----------

